# Cách dễ dàng giữ cho đồ dùng da màu của bạn sạch



## willxvnrao (27/12/21)

Cách dễ dàng giữ cho đồ dùng da màu của bạn sạch Làm sạch các hạt bụi bẩn, vải vụn có kích thước nhỏ với máy hút bụi Phương pháp cơ bản nên sử dụng là dùng máy hút bụi để hút các khe có bụi chèn bên trong công ty sản xuất hộp đựng quà tặngsản phẩm da để loại bỏ tất cả bụi bẩn và mảnh vụn khỏi phu kien thoi trang bang da của bạn. Hãy rất nhẹ nhàng khi hút bụi để bạn không xước da. Sau đó, dùng bàn chải để chải sạch bụi, kết hợp lắc vật thể để hạt bụi và mảnh vụn trên bề mặt sản phẩm rơi ra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Làm sạch các hạt bụi bẩn, với dung dịch lau chùi tẩy rửa nhẹ Giải pháp cơ bản là làm sạch với xà phòng tẩy rửa nhẹ và nước để phun lên mặt sản phẩm và công ty sản xuất hộp quà tặng lau chùi nhẹ Tỷ lệ pha cơ bản: 1 Phần xà phòng tẩy nhẹ PHA VỚI 8 phần nước cất Trộn 1 phần xà bông nhẹ với 8 phần nước cất. Sử dụng xà phòng nước nhẹ, xà phòng trẻ em, hoặc một chất tẩy rửa mặt nhẹ nhàng, tránh các chất tẩy rửa. Đổ dung dịch vào bình phun để làm cho quá trình dễ dàng phun hơn nếu bạn thích. Làm ẩm một miếng vải mềm với dung dịch. Phun một ít chất tẩy rửa trên một miếng vải mềm. Hãy thử một miếng vải sợi nhỏ để thực hiện thật nhẹ nhàng khi lau chùi bề mặt phu kien thoi trang bang da. Lau sạch bề mặt da bằng vải ẩm Dùng vải mềm, thấm ẩm tấm vải để lau bề mặt da, nhưng tuyệt đối không chà xà bông (xà phòng) với nước trực tiếp lên bề mặt da. Nên hạn chế sử dụng khăn giấy để lau, vì khăn giấy có thể bị phân hủy và bị kẹt bên trong da. Bảo dưỡng phu kien thoi trang bang da như thế nào là đúng cách? Bao lâu thì nên tiến hành bảo dưỡng da? Sau khi làm sạch bề mặt da, Bạn nên dùng chất dưỡng ẩm bề mặt da để đánh đều lên bề mặt da, Ngoài ra, có thể dùng vài giọt dầu ôliu trên một miếng vải sợi sạch, khô để đánh lên bề mặt da để. Chúng tôi khuyên Bạn nên tiến hành bảo dưỡng sản phẩm da mỗi vài tháng ngay cả khi bạn không làm sạch nó, điều này giúp sản phẩm da mềm và bền hơn. Việc bảo dưỡng bề mặt da định kỳ sẽ bảo vệ da khỏi nước, tạo nên một lớp màng bảo vệ da sản phẩm của bạn khỏi các nguyên tố, như tuyết và băng. Sử dụng hợp chất bão dưỡng da giúp đánh bóng da và làm cho da của bạn trông sáng sủa hơn và sạch hơn. Làm sẫm màu (tối màu) cho bề mặt sản phẩm da. Cho ½ chén (120 mL) dầu ô-liu, ¼ chén (60 mL) của trà đã pha và sổ bìa da cao cấp hcm ¼ chén (60 mL) giấm trắng trong chai xịt. Lắc nhẹ , sau đó đặt yên dung dịch này trong năm phút. Thấm dung dịch vào tấm vải sạch mềm để lau chùi bề mặt da


----------

